# Finding Beef heart in FL



## Furonthefloor (Aug 14, 2009)

Ok, I've looked all over & also just got back from the butcher where I asked again about getting Beef &/or Pork heart. He told me he can't sell beef/pork heart (he said he used to) but isn't allowed to anymore. He said other than some kind of regulation, he didn't know the real reason he isn't allowed to sell them anymore.

I'm in central Florida. So just wondered if anyone knew what the secret was & if anyone knows where I would be able to get some. 
I saw there were some Fl raw feeders on here. 

I did see a site online last night that looked like it was selling 4# for 51.29. Does that seem ridiculous? or am I being dense & missing something??
Thanks for any suggestions/advice!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

PUBLIX....I buy it there. They never have a ton of it, but if you ask they should be able to get more in at a time for you. It's 79 cents a pound. I work there, so if you run into any trouble just let me know!


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

Ummm...can't help you with finding it in Florida, but I buy it here in Michigan for $1.55/lb.

You might try http://www.haretoday.com and see how much it would cost to ship.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

And I was referring to beef heart


----------



## Furonthefloor (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh thanks a lot GSDSunshine!! I have been loving that pic of Dakota with the head tilt & tongue hanging out. 
I'll ask at Publix next. I had asked at Walmart (Mgr said he wouldn't order it) & Winn Dixie (said to go to the butcher & gave me the address). I looked at Publix, but maybe like you said they just didn't have it in. 
Thanks for your help! I was curious what the deal was about why the butcher wasn't allowed to sell it anymore. Wierd.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

okay. Let me know how it goes. I work at the Customer Service desk, so i know what we can and can't do for a customer....believe me...there is a lot we do. And if one of the meat clerks says no, I would go to the manager and ask. Or just go straight to the manager.







nicely of course. lol


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

You will find it here. http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/Raw4Pets/

She has a very nice selection of meat at good prices. You can buy in bulk or pay a little extra to have it packaged a specific way. 
The beef heart is $1.15/lb. The stores near me rarely have it. 

If you're in Orlando you may even be able to pick up your order and save yourself a delivery bill.
Her name is Kathy and she is based in Orlando and delivers to Miami, Ft. Myers, Tampa etc. You can find her email on the site. 

Tell her Tahiry in Ft. Myers referred you lol.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

i think i lied about the price... it is very cheap though...around a dollar.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

where are you in fl...near polk county? if so, i can give you the names of two meat stores that will special order it for you


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Our Publix doesn't carry it in stock (but my sister's does, 100 or so miles away) but I contaced the butcher/manager and he ordered it for me, let me know when it came in and everything. I think it was like $1.10 or so a pound.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

i paid $27.00 for a 30# box last week


----------



## Furonthefloor (Aug 14, 2009)

ellen366 yes, I am in Polk Co. I was going to try to eventually ask you where you get your meat because I saw you were in St Cloud (approx 1hr frm me). I'd be happy for your suggestions as i have 9 to feed!
Please read this horribly long post & help if you can! 

I have a weird development & don't know if you (or anyone) can advise. 3 of my 4 GSD have gotten the runs! I mean do I know everything aboout raw? NO! But I read & read & thought I just kept reading more about reasons to start RAW not really any specific new info. I have a lot of Q's since I started. 
Here are some reasons I thought of what the runs could be due to:

1. when we I carved a Turkey I gave them the carcass in back yard (but female has the runs & she didn't have much to do with it)

2. when introducing a new protein is it supposed to be a sm piece with the original protein (CH) & then a gradual adding in of it over time or do you feed the say (CH Qtr) & then switch the meal to say (Turk wing & no CH) or whatever? I fed a new protein after 2 1/2 wks CH QTR
3. Ratios could be off with the bone/meat. I'm pretty sure my dogs weights are right. I weigh everything & had my husband do the math (didn't trust myself) 
4. I just got a book that gives RMB day 1, MM day2, OM day 3, veggie day 4 & so on---I don't. I have been giving RMB,MM,OM ea meal 2x daily. 
They had the runs for 2-3 days now. Wierd part is I'm feeding 4 30# dogs & a 14# dog & they have handled it ok so far. 
When they got the runs the 1st day I skipped a meal then gave a small meal (went back to CH since they had been handling it fine for 2 1/2 weeks.) Still runs! I give pumpkin, they have yogurt with meals.

Would the Turk still be causing runs 3-4 days later? 
Should I continue to feed RAW meals? 
Is there a "troubleshooting guide" for RAW you like? (I don't feed any veggie glop or grains)
AHH what am I doing wrong?? Where to look?


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

i'm in polk county too; i'll pm you the names of the 2 stores that i use for my raw

1st, i'd back off and only feed one protein source for a few weeks; i started w/chicken...backs and leg 1/4ers; that was all that they got for about a month it was i think; then i added beef hearts, also for a month or so , then i added pork hearts for a month and so forth; i add very slowly and continue to feed what they've already been eating; right now i'm still introducing pork roasts to their mm diet; i'm giving them 50 cent piece sizes, about 1/2" thick; so far, so good

use yogurt, dann active and activia yogurts to add some probiotics to the gut; i used all of them; just a big healthy tablespoon full...no real measuring here

i feed them a meal of mixed rmbs, mm and organ meat; i have to be very careful w/chicken liver; it gives them all the runs; they get only tiny pieces, maybe an ounce or two

plain canned pumpkin (no added spices) helps mine w/the runs; if it's really bad, i'll give a big dog the entire can for dinner

re turkey, i give only small amounts of that very infrequently; chicken is my staple meat; right now i feed: chicken leg quarters, chicken backs, chicken necks, chicken gizzards, chicken liver, beef hearts, pork hearts, beef kidney, pork roasts (whatever is around $1/lb on sale), ground beef, and i'm introducing beef liver next week

btw, check out http://www.rawdogranch.com; it belongs to a member, lauri and it helped me a lot; lauri is very knowledgeable about raw and is very generous to share her knowledge on her website

hope this helps

ellen

persevere; they dogs guts will get used to things;


----------



## Furonthefloor (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info!! Yes very helpful. Maybe it was I "rushed" the variety on them. I am going to start again. I began to worry I was feeding CH for long enough & should start bringing a new protein. 

I will definately check the CH Livr closer. Some love it -some don't, but now I'm thinking maybe this is it or at least part of the cause!

Thanks I needed to sort it out. Great Tips & thanks for taking the time! 

Makes me feel awful that I gave them the runs feeding something wrong, but they look awesome & love the food so I don't want to stop! 

Yes I do have Lauri's site bookmarked as I found much helpful advice & so concise with the pics etc...it is closed now I think she is working on it!


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

while wolves in the wild do get a variety, they still rely on one prey item in some cases; for example, if a wolf or coyote has found a chicken coop or a flock of sheep, that may be their only protein source; i think that they're ok; i can't afford all the exotics...elk, buffalo, deer and so forth...it's just too pricey; now, i have put the word out to those folks that i know who hunt and i'm hoping that i can get some venison this year; 

btw, i also supplement w/fish oil, vit E, vit C, garlic (more for fleas), and glucosamine chondroitin w/msm; i'm planning on adding bee pollen too

i also add raw eggs to their diets whenever i think of it (1-2 x/week); some fish, usually canned mackerel or sardines, and if i have any freezer burned salmon; and of course whatever fruits and veggies they mooch from me...so, all in all, they get plenty of variety


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

How much OM did you feed? (that can cause the runs). Overfeeding can cause the runs - did you weight the carcass? Did they get into something else? too much fat?

It would probably help to detail what they had been eating (weights and types of meat) for the dogs with the runs (list dog, weight, amt of food and type of food) before getting the runs and then continuing through when they got the runs.


----------



## Furonthefloor (Aug 14, 2009)

I will just list 1 dog 1st, since it might simplify for reading clearly. 
Tebo=75# I weigh out 
450g RMB, (225g AM & 225 PM) 
420g MM, (210g AM & 210 PM)
45g OM, (23g or less/meal)
**but they liked it, so I'm guessing I need to rethink & cut back because Mikko is being fed the same but doesnt like to eat liver so far & he doesn't have the runs.

Up until Sun this week they had gotten CH variety & Pork Neck for RMB. All was ok. Maybe even great! Then I think this was my mistake. I carved a turkey (1st attempt ever--no I never have had Thnxgvng) & gave the dogs the RMB Pork Necks & then added the Turkey as MM! 

That day I shorted their meal & let them out with the carcass--so I don't know how much they ate per dog of that & looking back maybe a bad idea. The next day started the runs, but Dakota my female (gets same amts as Tebo) she did not eat the carcass & she has the runs. Also I picked it up & they did not finish the thing--basically I let whoever was so inclined to take a bite out of it here & there. 

But like I said she got the pork neck RMB & Turkey as MM maybe this was the mistake the turkey. I see for one thing I added too much for the 1st try-that I should have added a bit at a time & worked up to the 210g. Then I got scared with the runs & skipped the next meal & gave a smaller meal of CH back.
Yesterday I gave Qtrs that was= to 435g/meal, along with this egg, Vit E, pumpkin & yogurt. More runs but manageable with letting them out a lot. During the night Tebo & Dakota are going out ev 2hrs Thank goodness she is polite & wakes me up!! 
So for today I gave CH Bk total weight was 225g & yogurt. Also more Pumpkin. 
My plan for here on is to go back to CH Qtrs/backs/necks for 3-4 weeks & then restart the slowly adding new protein on a much slower basis. Is this what you would do? 
Thank you for your help. I felt really confused, but going back through my calendar, menu notes it looks like the turkey may have been my mistake & maybe they are still dealing with that??


----------

